# ASA State's this weekend. Give yer predictions



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 8, 2013)

Who's the favorites? Who's the dark horses? 

What class you shooting? 

My picks - 

Novice - Billy Atkinson
Hunter - Hugh Bryant/Mitch Irish (I had to jinx Mitch since he jinxed me the past couple years)
Women's Known 40 - Karen Rago
Women's Hunter - Gretchen Pruitte/Melinda Hawk
Open A - Scott Parrott/Travis Ballard/Chris Leard
Open B - Jimmy Waters/Shawn Beebe/Steve Saylors/Jim Gardner/Ricky Brooks/Michael Barnes (hard to pick a winner in this bunch since I shoot against them)
Open C - Kevin Hawk
Semi-Pro - Butch Parkman/Mark Mealor (just cuz they be slingin a whole truck load of smack)
Senior - Lee Johnson
SuperSenior - RE Smith
Young Adult - Jonathan Clark

Good luck to all the shooters going to Sweetwater this weekend for the state ASA championship. Shoot Em up and keep Em in the middle. 


And to all the smack slingin arrow slingers, don't just sing it, BRING IT!!!!!!!!! It's your time to shine!


----------



## young gunna (Jul 8, 2013)

*Lol*

Whoa


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 8, 2013)

Well I didn't mean to leave Mr Gunna out, but I felt that if I worded it like I did he'd open up more than a can on the two Ace reps. 

LOL


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 8, 2013)

i think re shoots in the master senior class with leon.  super senior will probably be either the moonman or the moz
k45. cody clark if he comes
pro..mi360 or k50..i can never figure out where he shoots
hunter..stufferman
p&y in whatever class he shoots
senior..mike crowe, if he shows..or jim crisler, if he shows
master senior..leon, if he shoots...he'll show
semi..3d archer will nose out the gunna, but they got some killer shooters around town, like jay moon and blake burger
young adult..jc
youth boys..sam "the killa" smith
xbow..steve, if he comes


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 8, 2013)

I predict that I.......will be there to shoot.....


----------



## trip x (Jul 8, 2013)

no faith in me geez


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 8, 2013)

trip x said:


> no faith in me geez



Nope. Cause I'm gonna at least beat you.....


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 8, 2013)

i predict that i will sling 30 arrows, and try not to miss any of them, lol


----------



## trip x (Jul 8, 2013)

Alligood729 it ought to be 713. cause thats the date im gone retire you.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 8, 2013)

i got faith in ya, trip; but cody is the man.  check his asa scores.  he takes no prisoners.  he doesn't shoot locally very much, which i have always wondered about.  his brother justin shoots very well, too...also in the k45 class.  jonathan, evan and leon shoot locally, but the other clarks stay home?????


----------



## abhunter (Jul 8, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> i got faith in ya, trip; but cody is the man.  check his asa scores.  he takes no prisoners.  he doesn't shoot locally very much, which i have always wondered about.  his brother justin shoots very well, too...also in the k45 class.  jonathan, evan and leon shoot locally, but the other clarks stay home?????



Not sure if they are going to be there, some are heading north (Ohio)


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 9, 2013)

trip x said:


> Alligood729 it ought to be 713. cause thats the date im gone retire you.



No No:No No:No No:


----------



## young gunna (Jul 9, 2013)

peer group us then.... Me and blake will be there at 8 sat


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 9, 2013)

Here's a preview!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gavGycTobZo


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 9, 2013)

shades of howard hill in "robin hood"....nice


----------



## Drill146 (Jul 9, 2013)

No love for the new kid in hunter huh?  It's ok. I like a lil motivation. I'm shooting it all on Sunday. Better look out and not let this drill sgt sneak up and bite ya.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 9, 2013)

*Smoke*



young gunna said:


> peer group us then.... Me and blake will be there at 8 sat



LOL.....Bring it. No No:


----------



## young gunna (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok now i dont want any excuses come sat. Bring yo boy and be there at 8. People seem to have forgot who the current champ is..


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 10, 2013)

i run bizznazz according to my own timeline

youll be wasting your time waiting on me


----------



## young gunna (Jul 10, 2013)

Yep i figured as much so yall can shoot in your "buddy" groups.....


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 10, 2013)

*Smoke*

Your welcome to wait..And that would be phrased as out going state champ..


----------



## drago (Jul 10, 2013)

young gunna said:


> Yep i figured as much so yall can shoot in your "buddy" groups.....



Take it to em Corey Bryant
  SPANKA


----------



## drago (Jul 10, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Who's the favorites? Who's the dark horses?
> 
> What class you shooting?
> 
> ...



HMMMM!!! I'll bring it come sept!! AND next March---And can't nobody touch that!!!! PROOFS IN THE PUDDING


----------



## young gunna (Jul 10, 2013)

ok sir i understand


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jul 10, 2013)

drago said:


> HMMMM!!! I'll bring it come sept!! AND next March---And can't nobody touch that!!!! PROOFS IN THE PUDDING



Deano IS! the deer and turkey whisperer


----------



## DanielHunter (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm putting my money on mr hunter Thomas in that semi pro class..
And I have to for sure take my buddy mrs Karen Rago in the women's known.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 10, 2013)

This is my favorite shoot of the year. The only ASA shoot I shoot except qualifiers. As far as predictions, thats gonna be a tough one. Its basically going to be the ones that can handle the pressure and have a good day. I ain't gonna name em though. I have all kinds of work coming in. I haven't had a backyard practice session in a couple weeks and it ain't looking good until Saturday. One things for sure, I'll have plenty of cash for beer to put my tears in.  
See y'all Saturday !!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 10, 2013)

larry is going to be in the senior class...I hate to bet against the bowanna, but the abhunter is a killa


----------



## young gunna (Jul 11, 2013)

If they had a class for running your mouth and never showing up i know who would win......


----------



## clayboy (Jul 11, 2013)

And in the blue corner hailing from North Carolina some knowing him as the Carolina killer..... 2 years running ASA's Senior Open champion..............Mr. Perry Hughes.   Lol.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 11, 2013)

clayboy said:


> And in the blue corner hailing from North Carolina some knowing him as the Carolina killer..... 2 years running ASA's Senior Open champion..............Mr. Perry Hughes.   Lol.



Yep.


----------



## drago (Jul 11, 2013)

DanielHunter said:


> I'm putting my money on mr hunter Thomas in that semi pro class..
> And I have to for sure take my buddy mrs Karen Rago in the women's known.




YOU have been " HUNTER STRUCK" !!!!!!!!!


----------



## drago (Jul 11, 2013)

bowanna said:


> this is my favorite shoot of the year. The only asa shoot i shoot except qualifiers. As far as predictions, thats gonna be a tough one. Its basically going to be the ones that can handle the pressure and have a good day. I ain't gonna name em though. I have all kinds of work coming in. I haven't had a backyard practice session in a couple weeks and it ain't looking good until saturday. One things for sure, i'll have plenty of cash for beer to put my tears in.
> See y'all saturday !!!!!



ahhh beer is good!!!


----------



## t8ter (Jul 11, 2013)

Wouldn't a one day shoot with shotgun start,at 8am n after lunch,peered group and last 5 targets where every one could see em b cool.B nowhere for smack talk to hide.Awards only giving after everyone shoots.So every one would hang around n watch. 

As far as my pics this weekend... I'm rooting for sunshine for all of y'all!!!!!


----------



## young gunna (Jul 11, 2013)

Great idea t8te. That would be cool


----------



## Dfowler (Jul 11, 2013)

Go get em Corey!!  Wish I was coming up!


----------



## trip x (Jul 11, 2013)

gentlemen conduct yourself in a professional manner lol. all the fun in semi pro im moving to that class next year.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 11, 2013)

*Smoke*

Come join in always welcome a fellow Hoyt Shooter...This orange machine im bringing is straight business as some will find out ... Hunter you better bring that Hoyt that other bow made you easy prey last week....just saying. .Gunna...dont get your hopes up  at least your bringing  Blake so it wont be to long of a ride back home maybe yall can get a group session  together with others and do a little therapy..


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 11, 2013)

t8...seems like that's the way it used to be asa still does it that way??  I wonder why we changed???


----------



## young gunna (Jul 11, 2013)

them buddy buddy groups did it......


----------



## trip x (Jul 11, 2013)

whats wrong with buddy groups


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 11, 2013)

*Smoke*

Im game been there and done that a few times ..any doubt send a person out to walk and keep score with us and your buddy group can do the same...How does that sound if it dont cut the line it dont score we dont play the pulling the line game .


----------



## young gunna (Jul 12, 2013)

If you to much a chump to peer group i understand.....but then why even shoot...  If you good you god mo matter who you shoot with...... NOT JUST YOUR CREW


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 12, 2013)

*Smoke*

If you aint to much of a chump to wait we will do it... That would make my day..You can cheer Blake on cause you will go down..


----------



## drago (Jul 12, 2013)

Dfowler said:


> Go get em Corey!!  Wish I was coming up!



The ole BOINKEN or water spanial!!!


----------



## drago (Jul 12, 2013)

I will be happy to be an official scorer, - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - shooting does not do me any good anyways....What do you say guys? Then I can be the bad guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drago (Jul 12, 2013)

drago said:


> i will be happy to be an official scorer, - i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth - shooting does not  do me any good anyways....what do you say guys? Then i can be the bad guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



oops!!!!


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Jul 12, 2013)

If gobkiller gets to come he will take semipro


----------



## 3Dcritterhitter (Jul 12, 2013)

I think I will go with Clay Ledbetter in K50. Anyone out shooting him will earn the win. Also like Dalton Rutledge in Novice. Don't count out John Nickel and Chris Driver in K 45.


----------



## Hunter Thomas (Jul 12, 2013)

See y'all in the morning. Already 3 time state champ in a row. Might as well make it 4!


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 12, 2013)

I hear ya brother. Roll with it!

 Hunter,  you got as good a shot as any. I believe you had the highest score of anyone coming off the State range last year.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 12, 2013)

Get your sleep boys cuz in the am its time to light Em up! 


See everyone there!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 12, 2013)

*Smoke*

4 in a row..I know you been practicing hard you might pull it off but you know what they say about mights..lol.. Anyway good luck to all time to walk the walk..


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 12, 2013)

Good night boys......6am will be early....good luck to everybody that shoots, safe travels to everybody as well!!


----------



## EagleEye3D (Jul 12, 2013)

Hunter class better bring your best. Cause this Hunters hungry and ready to eat!!!


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Jul 12, 2013)

Even if hunter doesn't win at least he has class...


----------



## KillZone (Jul 13, 2013)

Here we come - you ready - LET'S GET IT ON !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 13, 2013)

Anonymoushaha12 said:


> Even if hunter doesn't win at least he has class...



exactly!


----------



## young gunna (Jul 13, 2013)

3darcher said:


> exactly!



Lol  Smh ppl can't stand being called out....... They will go to great lengths to divert thweatt attention elsewhere.... Its funny a good friend told me all this would happen... Happened to him too...... Aint no hard feelings her though...... Im all about competition...


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jul 13, 2013)

Man!! I'm glad i'm in Ohio! LOL. 

I missed my first state since I think 2008. I hope you guys have a good day tomorrow! We start elimination rounds in the morning at 7. We'll see how it goes. I medaled bronze after the 2 qualifying rounds, and Gold in the team round today. 

We'll see how it goes..


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 14, 2013)

*WoW...2013*



drago said:


> Take it to em Corey Bryant
> SPANKA


This what all the fuss was about... I could understand an honest mistake..
but I swear ya'll gossip like lil girls. Listen!! I have one thing to say... 

"Yall really need to get your facts correct before rushing to Judgement..."

No Name Calling... You know who you are... 
I suggest before hitting the like button and signing on to ridiculous defamation drama.. check the facts... or Check with the parties involved..

2013 state championship is in the History Books... 
From Smack to Defamation... Now thats new..

I feel partially responsible for getting yall all stirred up.... lol 
"2014 I am going to do it again....lol"   Spanka


----------



## young gunna (Jul 14, 2013)

BlackArcher said:


> This what all the fuss was about... I could understand an honest mistake..
> but I swear ya'll gossip like lil girls. Listen!! I have one thing to say...
> 
> "Yall really need to get your facts correct before rushing to Judgement..."
> ...


Church


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 14, 2013)

young gunna said:


> Lol  Smh ppl can't stand being called out....... They will go to great lengths to divert thweatt attention elsewhere.... Its funny a good friend told me all this would happen... Happened to him too...... Aint no hard feelings her though...... Im all about competition...



 As this post was first created, go back and review post #2 and #13.  Completely unprovoked remarks........really classy gunna when nothing was directed towards you but I guess you just couldn't help yourself.  In regards to buddy groups, look at my scores......they're all over the place from 180 to 215 with the same buddy group keeping score.....again another unfounded remark on your part in a public forum

In regards to your friend, I assume you're referring to Michael Cain. Again, you're commenting on things you know nothing about and displaying publicly......again, another classy move. 

You're a good shooter and very competitive. However,  it's unfortunate in how you represent yourself on public forums such as this. 

By the way, congratulations on your shooting yesterday. Representing yourself on the course as a great shooter. 

As usual, I'm sure you'll have a response to this but I'll no longer respond to this thread. I'm more than happy to discuss with you offline.


----------



## young gunna (Jul 14, 2013)

No reply bud. We settled it out on the course...... Its over........ My point was that peer groups are the best way to compete. The pros do it well why can't we......... Im cool no hard feelings here. Im as classy as they come but i am outspoken......


----------

